# Mr Beer 50c a can recipe



## Gedii (27/3/14)

Hi Brewers,

I recently picked up several Mr Beer extract cans (850g) for 50c each. The best before date is still good so I couldn't pass up a bargain. I'm looking for half decent recipes to pimp out this very cheap extract to serve my mates so they stop smashing my experimental brews! It's pretty much a session beer with reasonable taste I'm after. The lads throw $20 in a tin and it's all you can drink at mine (obviously I'm looking to make some money back from the buggers). I have some bits hanging around that I don't mind throwing in the pot and they include the following:

- Ale malt BB
- Crystal Pale Malt TF
- Chocolate Pale Malt B
- Cascade
- Amarillo
- Willamette
- Dex

Mr Beer cans
- 5 x American Ale
- 8 x American Porter
- 22 American Light

Yes, the checkout chick looked at me weird when I rolled up with a trolley load. Cleared the whole shelf!

Anyone got an old recipe that worked out well for them?

Cheers,

Pete.


----------



## Nizmoose (27/3/14)

Sorry don't have a recipe but holy crap 35 cans haha! Thats the best how bloody long is it going to take you to brew all that!?


----------



## Gedii (27/3/14)

Haha! I don't care. 50c a pop. I'm making money.


----------



## Nizmoose (27/3/14)

haha fair enough thats awesome happy brewing haha


----------



## wereprawn (27/3/14)

Use them the same as you would a coopers kit.. Coopers bought Mr Beer out a while back and now put there own goo in the cans. So adjust quantities and away you go.


----------



## pnorkle (27/3/14)

You want to make money from your friends?


----------



## brad81 (27/3/14)

pnorkle said:


> You want to make money from your friends?


Allows you to purchase more equipment to make more beer.


----------



## Gedii (27/3/14)

My friends have drunk enough of my beer without paying a dime. I do the work. They pay. I buy more gear / ingredients for more beer. The cycle continues.


----------



## pat86 (27/3/14)

wereprawn said:


> Use them the same as you would a coopers kit.. Coopers bought Mr Beer out a while back and now put there own goo in the cans. So adjust quantities and away you go.


I tried finding out from Coopers what was in the Mr Beer cans (i.e. does classic American Light = Canadian blonde, etc) but couldn't get an answer.


----------



## gsouth82 (27/3/14)

I scored 3 American light cans for 50c a piece as well.
I was going to throw then all in with 500g of light DME and dry hop some Amarillo.


----------



## brewbienewbie (27/3/14)

Where was this? I don't usually brew kit but for 50c hell yeah I'll knock some out.


----------



## scottfrompubs (27/3/14)

You all see 35 brews, but I see 17 and a half toucan brews! A dollar a brew for full flavoured, full strength beer, you cant go wrong. Why not try a can of the ale, a can of the light, and the cascade and amarillo dry hopped for an american pale ale?


----------



## JDW81 (27/3/14)

Gedii said:


> The lads throw $20 in a tin and it's all you can drink at mine (obviously I'm looking to make some money back from the buggers).


Surely you mean the lads throw $20 in a tin to cover the cost of the pig on a spit you've got planned? What with selling alcohol without a licence being illegal and all h34r:


----------



## Gedii (29/3/14)

JDW81 said:


> Surely you mean the lads throw $20 in a tin to cover the cost of the pig on a spit you've got planned? What with selling alcohol without a licence being illegal and all h34r:


Hehe. We do chicken wings. Lots of them.


----------



## Gedii (29/3/14)

brewbienewbie said:


> Where was this? I don't usually brew kit but for 50c hell yeah I'll knock some out.


Target. I think they are running out the stock for good.


----------



## JDW81 (29/3/14)

Gedii said:


> Hehe. We do chicken wings. Lots of them.


Thought that's what you meant.

Carry on.


----------



## mxd (29/3/14)

you needs 2 cans for the equivalent of 1 coopers can, and the lights appear to be a 3.7% 8 ltr per can  so I would be going 5 cans a brew


----------



## Ryanemo (26/8/14)

Anyone have any luck with these? the american light has been tipped twice.


----------



## BrosysBrews (26/8/14)

Even at 5 cans a brew $2.5 a batch is not bad at all


----------



## menoetes (26/8/14)

Just wondering Gedii, Which Target did you clean out?

If it wasn't my local one then I might pop in there tomorrow and do something similar...


----------



## gsouth82 (27/8/14)

Ryanemo said:


> Anyone have any luck with these? the american light has been tipped twice.


My recipe was as follows:

3x American Light tins
500g Light DME
10g Cascade @ 10mins
10g dry hop
all 3 kit yeasts

OG 1050
FG 1014

It went fine. I drank it. It wasn't great. Probably one of the blandest beers I've ever made, but that's what I expected.
Because it wasn't overly flavoursome I wasn't drinking it very fast and it went a bit weird in the keg. Not quite sure what happened. You'd pour it and smelt fine but it would get a weird smell after it warmed up a couple of degrees. It also left an unpleasant after taste in your mouth. This happened probably after around 3-4 weeks in the keg.
Cant really complain for the pricey sum of around 8 bucks in total!


----------



## Florian (27/8/14)

Just to save people from driving around: Just rang Target Toombul and Chermside. Both have completely sold out on the 50c ones.


----------



## menoetes (27/8/14)

I rang both Indooroopilly and Mt Ommaney in Brisbane and both are out too. Though they are stocking the new Coopers small brew kits for Fathers day - for all that's worth.

Gedii, I don't suppose you are willing to pass on a few to a brother in brewing? Not for free of course...


----------



## Ryanemo (30/9/14)

Another try, did 4 tins of Patriot Lager with 10 g topaz, boiled for an hour. No chilled in cube, then in fermenter and topped up to 25L, used coopers yeast from euro lager. 3 weeks later, bottled today. didn't detect any twang when bottling, was very bitter. stay tuned. Still have 2 porters and another 7 american lights in cupboard.


----------



## Gigantorus (2/10/14)

Gedii said:


> Hi Brewers,
> 
> I recently picked up several Mr Beer extract cans (850g) for 50c each. The best before date is still good so I couldn't pass up a bargain. I'm looking for half decent recipes to pimp out this very cheap extract to serve my mates so they stop smashing my experimental brews! It's pretty much a session beer with reasonable taste I'm after. The lads throw $20 in a tin and it's all you can drink at mine (obviously I'm looking to make some money back from the buggers). I have some bits hanging around that I don't mind throwing in the pot and they include the following:
> 
> ...


 Pete,

Have a look on the Mr Beer web site in the USA. It has stacks of recipes for it's cans. http://www.mrbeer.com/recipes

Cheers,

Pete M.


----------



## Ryanemo (10/11/14)

Well the Patriot Lager is more like a Scwharzbier... The 5 weeks of bottle conditioning and extra bittering has paid off and i think i may just drink this batch.
Will try something similar with the american lights also... maybe nottingham.


----------

